# Stranger Things Invitations



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey! Working on invitations for this year, wondering what everybody thinks! Looking for ways to better incorporate the visual theme of Stranger Things, and even looking for better drink, game, activity ideas. Thanks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I like your invite! Take a look at Pinterest ... you should find a whole bunch of stuff. I started a board for this party as well ... I think it will be a blast! Cannot wait to see all you do ... please keep us posted.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

LOVE IT! Looks like it's going to be a great party already!


----------

